# Any good pipe shops in Krakow or Frankfurt?



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm going to Poland for a couple weeks in October. On the way I'll be stopping in Frankfurt for a 5 hour layover.

I'll also be spending 4 days in Krakow.

If anyone knows of a couple good pipe or tobacco shops in either of these cities, I'd appreciate the info.

Thanks,

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Taken from Barcelona Pipe Club's site:

Frankfurt:

Tabak Weider, at Muenchenerstrasse 18
Tabak+Pfeife, at Grosse Bockenheimer Strasse (Galeries Frebgass)
Tabakhaus, at Kommarkt 9


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Much appreciated, Requiem. Thank you.

I've found a shop or two in Krakow as well. I'm hoping to stumble upon a local carver or two that has yet to be discovered.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------

